# Should I care if lyft is complaining about my acceptance rate



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Currently my acceptance rate is about 65-70%. My rating is about 4.84. And I don't cancel rides I accept unless there's some very special reason like my car won't start or something.

The app and emails I receive say please accept more rides or log out when I don't want to drive but no threats or anything. Should I care, does lyft have a minimum acceptance rating?


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't think you will be dropped from the system however you will never get a bonus that way. Personally I like my bonuses. Also I like making money if I'm not taking all rides I'm not making money but that's me.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Quest09 said:


> I don't think you will be dropped from the system however you will never get a bonus that way. Personally I like my bonuses. Also I like making money if I'm not taking all rides I'm not making money but that's me.


Yeah but I don't make money by driving 25 minutes to pick up someone for what will probably be a 5-10 ride which is the type of rides I'm rejecting. Also never seen any bonus offer from lyft other than the sign on bonus which as far as I can tell doesn't have any acceptance minimum


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

EaglesFan said:


> Yeah but I don't make money by driving 25 minutes to pick up someone for what will probably be a 5-10 ride which is the type of rides I'm rejecting. Also never seen any bonus offer from lyft other than the sign on bonus which as far as I can tell doesn't have any acceptance minimum


They are probably talking about the PDB. I agree with the part about not taking the crazy far pings, but I drive in Chicago so I never have that issue.


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

Bonuses vary by market I think it's called power driver and it requires 90% or better. 

I completely understand your issue with the long ride I have the exact same situation where I live. And I let some of those rides go if I can afford it. My goal is for a 20 minute drive I hope to get 50% so a ten-minute ride would be okay with me. 

I've also been pleasantly surprised many times with a longer Drive that makes it worth it. I also have several towns off the main Highway that are underserved and I don't mind going out there to provide a service. Of course you can always call on occasion to see if the drive is worth your time even though that practice is frowned on.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Ski Free said:


> They are probably talking about the PDB. I agree with the part about not taking the crazy far pings, but I drive in Chicago so I never have that issue.


Yeah lyft has never said anything about that. Maybe I don't qualify since my car is old. Also it would have to be a pretty good bonus for me to accept some of the garbage request lyft sends me


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Get it down under 20% and they won't bother you. Bring it up around 50% and the nastygrams start coming. Go figure.

I have been in the single digits for weeks and still get just as many power zones is anybody else.


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes age of car matters I forgot about that. Also the maximum age is different in different markets so check it before you pick up a new vehicle.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

EaglesFan said:


> Yeah lyft has never said anything about that. Maybe I don't qualify since my car is old. Also it would have to be a pretty good bonus for me to accept some of the garbage request lyft sends me


Not every market has PDB.


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

Acceptance rate doesn't matter unless it is part of reaching some bonus. You can ignore their low acceptance threats, and definitely ignore long distance pickups over 20 minutes until they start paying extra, which will happen soon.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

No. Lyft whines. Get used to it...and disregard it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lyft wants you to take every single request, no matter how far away from you it is. Take the rides that YOU want to.

If you're not going for an incentive that requires Lyft's ridiculous 90% acceptance rate, ignore it.










This was when I was in a PT zone.

I look at the 'Your acceptance rate is low' message as Lyft's version of badges.

Lyft doesn't care about my complaining about low base rates.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Ignore it and you'll get the proper PrimeTime ping 30 seconds later. If you don't get the PrimeTime ping, then another driver already has this ride booked with PrimeTime and they are looking to bail him out with a base ping for you.

This is their game lately.


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

My acceptance rate hasn't been higher than 25 percent for the last 8 months. I also cancel pretty frequently if I feel I can get a better ride (sometimes it doesn't work out) and all they have done is send me emails and occasionally put me in "timeout" for 30 mins for cancelling


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Don't even worry about it. There's no way in you-know-what that I will drive more than 15 minutes for a pickup. Lyft will send you requests from 20, 25, 30, and I even had one from 34 minutes away the other night. GTFOH


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If you aren't taking every ping, then you are not cut out for ride sharing.

Case in point....










This is my new high score for Lyft....and this came 6 minutes after a 29 minute request. (I'm not cut out for ride sharing, I guess  )


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

33 min ping
Like, are you for real.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Cool thanks guys. Yeah I figured they're just testing how stupid I am. If they actually start threatening to deactivate maybe I'll take it seriously but right now I'm just getting the automated we'd like you to accept more rides message.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

They tend to phrase their e-mails in such a way that you can perceive a threat of deactivation, but it's nothing to worry about. If they're going to insist on these far out requests, they might as well deactivate me because it will be a cold day in he** before I take that crap. Now if they introduced long pickup fees and pass it to the driver, that changes the calculus a bit. But until then.....as I said, Lyft can GTFOH.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> If you aren't taking every ping, then you are not cut out for ride sharing.
> 
> Case in point....
> 
> ...


Is that a ping in another country?

That ping looks AWFULLY close to the border LOL.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

This is a new one ! Never seen this threat before.i don't take lines or far pings










Has anyone else got one of these ? should I be worried


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

emmhope said:


> This is a new one ! Never seen this threat before.i don't take lines or far pings
> 
> View attachment 184780
> 
> ...


That looks like a final warning..but, I specifically remember reading on the Lyft site that they will never penalize you for not accepting certain requests, but I know that you can get deactivated for canceling rides after they have been accepted. You might want to look and see if that is still there....


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> That looks like a final warning..but, I specifically remember reading on the Lyft site that they will never penalize you for not accepting certain requests, but I know that you can get deactivated for canceling rides after they have been accepted. You might want to look and see if that is still there....


That's how it looks to me as well because of my low ar I never cancel a ping after I accept .

Wording is so confusing ugh sounds like a final warning but doesn't seem like a warning ! like threatening and begging me to behave , all at the same time.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

EaglesFan said:


> Cool thanks guys. Yeah I figured they're just testing how stupid I am. If they actually start threatening to deactivate maybe I'll take it seriously but right now I'm just getting the automated we'd like you to accept more rides message.


THEY CAN NOT DEACTIVATE YOU for low AR. They can get you with cancellations though. It is considered Breach of contract.

Those emails and messages are to be added to your rideshare sash. They accuse us of fraud and they need someone to rephrase those emails and texts. Fug'em


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Is that a ping in another country?
> 
> That ping looks AWFULLY close to the border LOL.


Yes, this crap happens all the time for Lyft because there are no Lyft drivers in Niagara Falls...and Yes, Niagara Falls has a bridge that crosses over to NF Ontario.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

First time seeing this stuff


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

emmhope said:


> This is a new one ! Never seen this threat before.i don't take lines or far pings
> 
> View attachment 184780
> 
> ...


Make yourself a nametag that says Jack.

Print two copies of that message. Use one to shit on, the other to cover the shit up with.

That's what they mean: Jackshit.

More passive aggressive bullshit from Lyft.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

emmhope said:


> This is a new one ! Never seen this threat before.i don't take lines or far pings
> 
> View attachment 184780
> 
> ...


It's designed to appear to be a serious threat, but you can have a 5% acceptance.... Nothing they can do. However, if there are other issues and they are making a decision, I'm sure acceptance rates will h
Be considered.

Cancellation, as in accept and driver cancellation other than a no show is rumored to be cause for deactivation. They don't tell you what your % is or what's excessive, but apparently they send multiple warnings.


----------



## Conor McGregor (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> Make yourself a nametag that says Jack.
> 
> Print two copies of that message. Use one to shit on, the other to cover the shit up with.
> 
> ...


Bingo. I got the same message months ago. Nothing will happen to you for having a low AR.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

I got deactivated a while back for cancellations. I was canceling right and left to get best pt it worked well until they got pissy.... ingot reactivated now i just don't accept till i find a ride i like every now and then i cancel bur much less and its nbd i have like 10% acceptance rating and i still get pings all day long.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm getting a reject ride option now


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

emmhope said:


> I'm getting a reject ride option now
> View attachment 185653


They copy & steal selective stuff from Uber..


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Not on Android yet. Notice how tiny that button is. Watch a lot of inadvertent acceptances from not hitting the button in the right spot, especially considering how hypersensitive Lyft is with registering acceptance for the slightest tap on the screen, even before the ping becomes visible.

Right now I have to use screen pinning anytime I am using my phone with Lyft running in the background, or else it will switch and auto accept the trip without my consent.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Not on Android yet. Notice how tiny that button is. Watch a lot of inadvertent acceptances from not hitting the button in the right spot, especially considering how hypersensitive Lyft is with registering acceptance for the slightest tap on the screen, even before the ping becomes visible.
> 
> Right now I have to use screen pinning anytime I am using my phone with Lyft running in the background, or else it will switch and auto accept the trip without my consent.


That's not tiny at all. That's like one of the biggest ones I have seen...how big do you need it to be?!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Just let it expire. Others have reported that tapping the "X" accepts the next crappy ride.



Lyfted13 said:


> That's not tiny at all. That's like one of the biggest ones I have seen...how big do you need it to be?!


If that's the biggest one you've seen, you need to come to Miami...or Vegas.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Not on Android yet. Notice how tiny that button is. Watch a lot of inadvertent acceptances from not hitting the button in the right spot, especially considering how hypersensitive Lyft is with registering acceptance for the slightest tap on the screen, even before the ping becomes visible.
> 
> Right now I have to use screen pinning anytime I am using my phone with Lyft running in the background, or else it will switch and auto accept the trip without my consent.


Whoa screen pinning works???


----------

